# do you think it would be okay to dye my hair before I go to Hawaii?



## i am hollywood (Jul 22, 2006)

Would the chlorine and sea water ruin my newly dyed hair? I haven't dyed it yet, but it needs it. I'm going to Hawaii in two weeks.

Should I just wait until I get back to dye it, or should it be okay if I do it sometime this week?


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jul 26, 2006)

you could, although it'll lighten in the sun/chlorine damages it.

its best to wait till you get back, if you can.


----------



## aeni (Jul 27, 2006)

if you get it dyed at a salon, ask for a glaze.  it'll make the color last at least 2 weeks longer.  using those other glazes like john frieda work pretty well too after you wash.  also find a leave in conditioner/UV protector.  that really helped to save my hair overall in hawaii.

but overall - i'd go ahead and wait to get it dyed.  if you're leaving in 2 weeks, do it now.  or get it done there at one of the many salons!


----------

